# Really old garage



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

My buddy who owns the concrete plant always has something on his mind whilst trying to keep up with the old property he owns.

This section of the plant contains rented storage garages and this one dates to the late 1800's.

It's falling apart, leaking like crazy and contains some hazards he'd like to eliminate.

The old tenant pulled his chit out of here when he retired from the biz and a new one is looking to rent.

Were going to need some major sprucing up on this one.

Late this afternoon, we swung by and ripped off the roof. I think most of the rest is coming down tomorrow :laughing:

Not sure what we're going to do actually...probably bring it out flush with the others and give the client a little more room.

Smells like squirrel dung in here 

Building inspector drove by and gave us his blessing...we can handle this we say, we're local 6 7/8 :whistling


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Leave the roof off and let it air out a couple weeks is not an option?:jester:


----------



## TractHomeTrades (Jun 14, 2015)

Might be some cool old flooring in there you can restore or reuse someplace else!


----------



## NYC_Line7 (Jun 26, 2015)

Local 6 7/8 :lol: thats a good one.


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

Does anyone else sometimes get the feeling that SS is really a wiseguy ?

I just picture the phone rings and a guy says 'Hey Bootsy, load up the 'tools'...we got a job ta do...'


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Just needed some caulk....


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

TimelessQuality said:


> Does anyone else sometimes get the feeling that SS is really a wiseguy ?
> 
> I just picture the phone rings and a guy says 'Hey Bootsy, load up the 'tools'...we got a job ta do...'
> 
> ...


So, you've seen his bullet hole remediation pics eh?


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Goodfellas maybe, wise guys, never.

Bootsy,...that just made my morning :laughing:

You guys really gotta stop watching mob flicks.


----------



## JR Shepstone (Jul 14, 2011)

Seems like a sweet project you got there. 

You always seem to get the good ones, at least what you show us. 

Speaking of mob flicks, anyone hear that they're making a movie based on the book <i>I Heard You Paint Houses</i>?


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

2 questions:

1. Where can I get my 6 7/8 Local sticker?

2. You going to raise the rear of that second floor a wee bit?


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Easy Gibson said:


> 2 questions:
> 
> 1. Where can I get my 6 7/8 Local sticker?
> 
> 2. You going to raise the rear of that second floor a wee bit?


1. My buddy had these made up from a local print shop...I'll see what I can do. I actually want to get some more myself anyway.

2. We're actually going to use 10ft doors on the new one so the tenant can store his mini ex, some bobcats, along with some compressors and such. The building will come out to face of the others so it's flush with the right side. Not sure if we'll do a second floor yet...we might.

Lets just say the building committee approved the plan...whatever it might be :whistling

We put these three elevated shops in a couple years back, of course with appropriate approvals 

These are typical cold weather work projects that he saves up so if we get slow, we bang'em out. There's always a lot of extra hands around to help out along with some heavy equipment...and of course free concrete :thumbup:


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

We got lazy over the winter and nobody donated any time to the old garage. This past month however, we snuck a few days here and there to satisfy the boss in his efforts to get some additional rent.

We tore some more of it down and then a fierce windstorm knocked the rest over. Police came over to the shop one day and warned us the back wall was leaning into the neighbor's yard...sure and chit he was right. My buddy Nick did a chitty brace job so we shot over and yanked the rest down.

We took all the trash over to yard and burned most of it, salvaged some metal and old cedar timbers and scraped the site flat.

Next was a trench cut for the rear footing, we took it down 3 ft and Nick maned the backhoe. A little sloppy, it took 8 yards. A stem wall was then formed 8" thick and then we'll take the blockwork off of that.

What do ya know, bossman actually getting dirty today bringing us over a load of block :laughing:


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Front footing was poured and no break blocks to be found in the yard...guess we'll need to improvise until we pick some up.

So what do you do when the orders are slow due to threatening rain...you pour the floor, that's what you do :laughing:

Nick picked out the door sizes even though I told him we should have bucked some 36's,... garage doors will be 8 x 9's

How do like our stack bond silliness :whistling that Nick, I'll tell ya!

He says it's getting stucco anyway :laughing:

I gotta get the hell outta here and get to my paying job!


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Since mostly everybody cancelled their work plans today because of rain and high winds...we were all hanging out at the plant shooting darts and smacking balls.

I didn't get there till noonish because I had to go to the dump, ordered some windows for an upcoming job, stopped at my plumbing supply for some smoke pipe and hit a couple of other suppliers for stuff and finally back to the plant to pick up some lath and stop bead.

Anyhow, since the rain was on and off all morning and then mostly off in the afternoon a little more work got done on the garage.

The apron was cut out and prepped, some block and lintels were picked up and some makeshift scaffolding went up to facilitate any future blocklayers like myself who want to chip in. 

What a great time we have at the clubhouse...always have the coffee on, we got lunch in the kitchen, we got cops and lawyers hanging around and two Mayors who couldn't hit a golfball to save their life...mind you they pay large annual sums in order to do so as well  :laughing:

That's Nick the Greek and Spice manning the broom...Nick's our cook and a damn good cook he is...Bossman is the one with the bad form :laughing:

What a fun time we all have...sometimes too much :whistling


----------



## madmax718 (Dec 7, 2012)

might have to move to your town. Just to hang out.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

So here's a little more progress...aprons got poured, then it rained like hell. Nick hung around late and finally got a decent finish.

Some block is going up as well even though peeps are getting busy now and there's less help to go around. I wanted to hang around today with my buddy Art and Pat but had to run off to my own thing...I'm sure they'll understand :laughing:

Look at the size of that sun this morning...What a beautiful day it turned out to be :thumbup:


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

Are those gun ports in the back wall?:jester:

Looks like a fun little filler job:thumbsup:


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

A little update on the old garage...The rest of them are getting a paint job as well. Cleaning up the old place he is :thumbsup:

Look at bossman on the scaffold grouting an anchor bolt, I think he did two before he quit :laughing: No wonder his back is hurting :whistling

Good thing it's getting stucco :thumbup:


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

What do you know...the circus past through town today and thankfully no lions or tigers jumped ship.

Meanwhile with all the friggin' rain we're having, we're trying to get the roof on.

Why's my boy James always grabbing his junk :laughing:


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

All this rain this week afforded a little time on the garage project.

Roof structure is 2x12x24 @ 12" centers and 3/4" t&g plywood.

The base sheet is down so she's fairly waterproof and we'll torch down the rest latter. The garage and entry doors are going in so stucco work is probably coming next.

We'll partition down the center, run a couple outlets and get them rented.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Preparing the schedule for winter work and bossman has got the itch to start some more garage work :thumbup:

Another garage that's well over 100 years old is coming down to make room for another. 

Looks like another early version of a modern pole barn...we'll be ripping it down, expanding the footprint and constructing with CMU's.

No real set schedule here...great filler job!


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Taking it down with an excavator?


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

hdavis said:


> Taking it down with an excavator?


Probably pull it down with the new loader :thumbup:


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

New loader made quick work of ripping this old garage down to make room for some new units...Now if we can just get the new ones up before the building inspector notices, we'll be in good shape :whistling


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Same old story year after year, bossman gets the itch to clean up the old place and rounds up the troops to get'r done. 

It seems we all have the ambition late in the season to offer a helping hand, then winter sets in and we all get lazy.

No matter, Spring has sprung finally so we're chipping in once again to give back to a fella who gives us a lot throughout the year...good prices, good food and good camaraderie.

What are good friends for anyway :thumbup:


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

So the old garage was a bit obtuse...the new one we squared off to gain more space = more rent...One of the trucks came in with some extra pump mix so we banged out an apron and small set of steps while there.

Art was working on re-installing the old garage door since it's not in bad shape and Nick, Louie and myself placed the mud.

Bossman wants all the different colors of stucco he carries at the yard to be on display on the walls so we cut up panels and will grant his wish. 

No matter, after he sees it looking rather ridiculous, he'll probably say paint it all grey :laughing:


----------

